# Frage an Faunüsse wegen Federweg



## Brägel (24. Juli 2004)

Hallöle,

wollte mal wissen wie ihr eure Faunüsse fahrt, mit 120 oder 135 hinten? Wie ist der Unterschied im Fahrbetrieb. Schlägt bei euch was am Rahmen an bei 135? Wie sieht es mit der Wippneigung aus?

Gruß
Brägel


----------



## lexle (24. Juli 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle,
> 
> wollte mal wissen wie ihr eure Faunüsse fahrt, mit 120 oder 135 hinten? Wie ist der Unterschied im Fahrbetrieb. Schlägt bei euch was am Rahmen an bei 135? Wie sieht es mit der Wippneigung aus?
> 
> ...



Man fährt doch immer 135 

oder 0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (24. Juli 2004)

lexle schrieb:
			
		

> Man fährt doch immer 135
> 
> oder 0



Hi Alex,

auch mal wieder da. Hattest du nicht gesagt bei 135 schlägt der Rahmen am Reifen an?

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## lexle (24. Juli 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Alex,
> 
> auch mal wieder da. Hattest du nicht gesagt bei 135 schlägt der Rahmen am Reifen an?
> 
> ...



Probiers mal aus.. mit deinem müsste es gehen.. hat die längeren Däpferaufnahmeplatten


----------



## Faunus (26. Juli 2004)

Ich fahre immer die 135 mm. Vorne ist der Dämpfer in der hintersten Aufnahme. in der Einstellung kommt der Reifen nicht ans Rohr ran. Wippen hab ich trotzdem kaum. Der Lenkwinkel wird ein bischen steiler, was mir auch entgegenkommt.


----------



## Brägel (26. Juli 2004)

Faunus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre immer die 135 mm. Vorne ist der Dämpfer in der hintersten Aufnahme. in der Einstellung kommt der Reifen nicht ans Rohr ran. Wippen hab ich trotzdem kaum. Der Lenkwinkel wird ein bischen steiler, was mir auch entgegenkommt.



wie meinst du das "vorne in der hintersten Aufnahme" ? Vorne kann man doch gar nix verändern. Hinten ist er bei mir in der oberen Aufnahme eingehängt.


----------



## onkel_willi (26. Juli 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> wie meinst du das "vorne in der hintersten Aufnahme" ? Vorne kann man doch gar nix verändern. Hinten ist er bei mir in der oberen Aufnahme eingehängt.



hi bägel,

die beiden vorderen gefrästen aufnahmeplatten kannst du wegschrauben und dann kommen 2x 3 bohrungen (gehen inneinander über) zum vorschein. damit kannst du die vordere platte 3-fach verstellen.
normal ist mitte, hab die beim faunus auch auf die hinterste stellung gewechselt.
ciao

onkel willi


----------



## Brägel (26. Juli 2004)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> hi bägel,
> 
> die beiden vorderen gefrästen aufnahmeplatten kannst du wegschrauben und dann kommen 2x 3 bohrungen (gehen inneinander über) zum vorschein. damit kannst du die vordere platte 3-fach verstellen.
> normal ist mitte, hab die beim faunus auch auf die hinterste stellung gewechselt.
> ...



ich staune, man lernt nie aus. Was passiert denn, wenn ich da vorne was verändere. Hat das Auswirkung auf den federweg oder nur auf die Geometrie oder was? Muss ich hinten die untere Aufnahme nehmen um 135 Federweg zu haben und vorne die hintere damit der reifen nicht anschlägt


----------



## onkel_willi (26. Juli 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> ich staune, man lernt nie aus. Was passiert denn, wenn ich da vorne was verändere. Hat das Auswirkung auf den federweg oder nur auf die Geometrie oder was? Muss ich hinten die untere Aufnahme nehmen um 135 Federweg zu haben und vorne die hintere damit der reifen nicht anschlägt



hi brägel,
also auswirkungen auf den federweg hat das meiner meinung nach nicht - theoretisch könnte man auch einen längeren dämpfer einbauen (200mm ind der vordersten stellung - aber mehr federweg bringt das nicht)
hinterstes loch bringt einen steileren lenkwinkel (rahmendreieck geht weiter nach vorne oben), vorderes loch einen flacheren (r-dreieck kippt weiter nach hinten)...

bei der wippe ist es so: oberes loch weniger federweg, unteres loch mehr federweg...

hoffe das stimmt so...   

OT: was heisst nah am neckar (soweit ist die quelle von hier aus nicht) ? sorry, bin grad wunderfizzig

grüsse vom see

onkel willi


----------



## Brägel (26. Juli 2004)

besten dank für die Erleuchtung.

es ist doch immer von Vorteil einen guten Onkel zu kennen


----------



## AnthonyXIV (27. Juli 2004)

danke an Onkel Willi, das stimmt nämlich ganz genau! 

Bergwerk Manufaktur -  Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (27. Juli 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> besten dank für die Erleuchtung.
> 
> es ist doch immer von Vorteil einen guten Onkel zu kennen





			
				AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> danke an Onkel Willi, das stimmt nämlich ganz genau!
> 
> Bergwerk Manufaktur -  Faszination des Rahmenbaus
> 
> AnthonyXIV



danke für's lob


----------



## Brägel (12. August 2004)

So, ich hab jetzt mal etwas ausprobiert:

Nimmt man die hintere Aufnahme und 135 mm kommt der Reifen (abgefahrener King Jim) bei Rahmengröße L bei voll eingefedertem Dämpfer an das Sitzrohr bzw. vorher noch an den Schaltzug. Das sollte also besser nicht passieren. Beim ausfedern stößt der Dämpfer ans Sitzrohr an. Damit ist die Position unbrauchbar.

Bei 135 mm und mittlerer Aufnahme gibts beim Ausfedern kein Problem. Der Reifen trifft jetzt aber das Sitzrohr bzw, den Zug schon deutlich früher. Selbst bei 120 mm und der mittleren Aufnahme gibts dieses Problem, wenn auch etwas später.

Auch bei 120 mm kann ich die hintere Aufnahme nicht nehmen, da der Dämpfer am Sitzrohr anschlägt.

FAZIT: Mein Faunus in L bietet KEINE Kombination bei der nicht entweder der Reifen an Schaltzug, Umwerfer und Sitzrohr kommt oder der Dämpfer am Sitzrohr anschlägt.


----------



## Faunus (12. August 2004)

@Brägel: Wie lange ist Dein Dämpfer? Mein DT ist 190 mm, da hab ich in der hinteren Aufnahme noch mind. 5 mm Luft. Ein Fat Albert kam bei mir auch ans Sitzrohr. BlackJack 2,25 und Hot S 2,2 nicht. Wieviel Hub hat der Dämpfer? Wenns mehr als 5cm sind, dann schlägt jeder Reifen an.


----------



## Brägel (12. August 2004)

Faunus,

ich hab auch den DT 210 L mit 190 mm. Ca. 5 mm Luft zum Sitzrohr hab ich nur in der mittleren Position der Aufnahme. In der hinteren stößt der Dämpfer ans Sitzrohr. Mein Dämpfer hat gemessene 45 mm Hub (sollten wohl 50 sein). Kann es an der Rahmengröße liegen? Hast du M oder L?

Gruß
Brägel...

...der jetzt sich von seiner Frau anhören muss wie schön sichs mit 135 mm fährt (an ihrem Carbon in M gibts nämlich keinerlei Probleme damit). Allerdings hat der gleiche Dämpfer bei ihr auch nur 40 mm Hub


----------



## Faunus (12. August 2004)

Schon komisch, ich hab denselben Dämpfer aber der Rahmen ist Größe M.

Du kannst Dir garnicht vorstellen, wie schön es sich mit 135 mm fährt


----------



## Brägel (12. August 2004)

naja, dann haben die M-Piloten Glück gehabt und unsereins muss sich damit begnügen nicht mal bei 120 mm vor dem Kontakt Stollen-Schaltzug/Sitzrohr/Umwerfer sicher zu sein.

Kann man sowas nicht vorher berechnen, testen oder sonst was  


Nachtrag:

Wäre es vielleicht eine "Lösung" ein Stück Gummi ans Sitzrohr zu kleben (da wo der Dämpfer anstößt)? Normalerweise ist der Dämpfer ja während der Fahrt immer irgendwie belastet und dadurch vom Sitzrohr weg. Er würde dann also nur anschlagen, wenn das Rad abgestellt wird. Das wäre ja irgendwie egal - oder?

Oder federt der Dämpfer auch während des Fahrens ab und zu ganz aus?

Kann ich das einfach mal ausprobieren oder laufe ich Gefahr vielleicht den dämpfer zu beschädigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morn (14. August 2004)

Hallo,
auch bei mir schläht der Reifen (Big Jim) ans Sattelrohr (Faunus M 135mm). Jedoch habe ich das mit der Verstellung der Dämpferaufnahme nicht richtig verstanden. Irgenwie finde ich da keine 2x3 Positionen.(gibt es vieleicht die Möglichkeit eines Photos). Brauche ich da eine andere Dämpferaufnahme? Oder gibt es diese Einstellmöglichkeit nur beim DT Dämpfer, fahre nämlich einen GA AirForce1. 
Ich hoffe, dass mir da jemand helfen kann, denn das Anschlagen des Reifens an den Rahmen ist ne große Spassbremse.
Gruß


----------



## Brägel (14. August 2004)

morn schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> auch bei mir schläht der Reifen (Big Jim) ans Sattelrohr (Faunus M 135mm). Jedoch habe ich das mit der Verstellung der Dämpferaufnahme nicht richtig verstanden. Irgenwie finde ich da keine 2x3 Positionen.(gibt es vieleicht die Möglichkeit eines Photos). Brauche ich da eine andere Dämpferaufnahme? Oder gibt es diese Einstellmöglichkeit nur beim DT Dämpfer, fahre nämlich einen GA AirForce1.
> Ich hoffe, dass mir da jemand helfen kann, denn das Anschlagen des Reifens an den Rahmen ist ne große Spassbremse.
> Gruß



wenn bei dir die mittlere Position eingestellt ist, siehst du die drei Löcher erst, wenn du die Dämpferplatte (oder wie das Ding heißt) rausschraubst. Nimm dann die hintere Position und schon sollte der Reifen nicht mehr anschlagen.

Bei meiner Frau (carbon in M) gibts nur eine Postion. Vielleicht ist as bei generell bei älteren Rahmen so - keine Ahnung.


----------



## Faunus (24. August 2004)

Ist eigentlich von Bergwerk aus geplant, diesen Fehler mal zu beheben?

Eigentlich sollte doch eine Modifikation an der Wippe reichen oder stelle ich mir das zu einfach vor. Wenn die Wippe hinten einen Zentimeter tiefer wäre, wäre erstens genug Platz bis zum Sattelrohr und die Bodenfreiheit würde sich verbessern. 

So eine Wippe würd ich dann auch bezahlen.


----------



## joob45 (21. November 2004)

besteht das problem mit dem streifen des rades bei dem aktuellen modell immer noch? 

gibt es von bw stellung zu diesem thema? wird ja kaum im sinne des herstellers sein ein bike mit 120/135 federweg zu verkaufen und man kann diesen nicht uneingeschränkt nutzen.

hat sich da schon was geändert?


----------



## Brägel (21. November 2004)

Hallöle,

die Betroffenen sollten das Problem wohl mal bei BW ansprechen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass so eine "Fehlberechnung" schon mal passieren kann. Sicher gibt es eine Lösung. Wir sollten mit BW darüber reden. Demnächst.

Gruß
Brägel


----------



## wondermike (21. November 2004)

Sowas kommt in den besten Familien vor. Aber ich finde schon auch, dass BW da in der Pflicht ist, eine Lösung anzubieten.


----------



## Endurance (22. November 2004)

Das Problem mit dem Anschlagen führte bei mir dazu dass ich das Faunus verkauft habe...
Fahre ja jetzt das PF, eigentlich hätte ich zur "Strafe" eine andere Marke wählen sollen, aber da passiert auch schon mal das eine oder andere Mal so ein Lapsus. Bedauernswert und Bedenkenswert finde ich jedoch das seitens BW weder auf eine maximale Reifengröße hingewiesen wird noch das das Modell verbessert wurde (oder doch? und mir ist es entgangen????)


----------



## Faunus (22. November 2004)

Ich habe zwar keine Probleme mehr mit  dem Anschlagen des Reifens. Mit Blackjack 2,25 und Michelin HotS 2,2 gehts bei meinem Faunus Gr. M.

Mein Problem ist, daß ich vorne eigentlich nicht mit mehr Federweg als 100 mm fahren kann, da sonst kein Druck mehr auf dem Vorderrad ist und ich in Kurven ständig wegrutsche. 

Bin zwar technisch nicht sonderlich beschlagen aber ich denke, wenn man eine längere Wippe einbaut, sollte man doch beide Probleme auf einmal beheben können und das wäre auch nachträglich möglich. Stelle ich mir das zu einfach vor?


----------



## uffe (22. November 2004)

@ Faunus

Hast Du Deine Dämpferaufnahme am Oberrohr in der hintersten Position montiert? Damit hatte ich bei meinem (ehemaligen und schändlich entwendeten) Faunus M keine Probleme mit einer Fox Vanilla 125. Der Lenkwinkel wurde dadurch steiler und das Tretlager kam nach oben  alles super! (kurzer Federweg an Wippe)


----------



## Faunus (22. November 2004)

@ Uffe

Lange FW Einstellung, Aufhängung ganz hinten und ca. 25% Sag. Hab jetzt ne gerade Sattelstütze rangemacht und probier noch einen längeren Vorbau aus (aktueller ist aber auch schon 12 cm). 
Wenn das nix hilft, kann ichs auch nur mit weniger Federweg und weniger SAG probieren, dann hätte ich mir aber auch ein anderes Bike kaufen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

